# Jingle has arrived in town!



## Jingle (Dec 1, 2015)

HO HO HO! Wait, what?

Hi everyone, it's Jingle! I'm dropping by to let you all know that my very own Jingle's Sled has opened in the TBT Shop this evening to celebrate snowfall on The Bell Tree! I've gotta go now, but you'll want to check out my sled for a brand new animated holiday collectible that's sure to excite. See you later when I return closer to the holidays!

_Please note that this brand new collectible is currently gift-only for one week to help everyone in this town get in the spirit of gift giving! Also, it is temporary for the holidays and will disappear from inventories in January 2016.
_
Jingle,
Your friendly black-nosed Reindeer.

P.S: A fantastic Elf by the name of Murray created my Christmas Lights, don't forget to thank him!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 1, 2015)

these are amazing! i already gave some away, great idea!

ps. thanks so much Murray!


----------



## aericell (Dec 1, 2015)

This is such a cute idea! These lights look amazing Murray, shame they're only temporary :c


----------



## jiny (Dec 1, 2015)

yay i bought one c:


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 1, 2015)

These lights are so cute, thank you Jingle and Murray :3


----------



## Justin (Dec 1, 2015)

Alright guys, let's light up all of TBT with these!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 1, 2015)

Justin said:


> Alright guys, let's light up all of TBT with these!



light 'em up up up

light 'em up up up


----------



## piichinu (Dec 1, 2015)

Selling lights for 35 tbt hmu


----------



## Jake (Dec 1, 2015)

Mur </3
Being him back please we don't want jingle


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 2, 2015)

Great job Murray!  Thank you, these are cute.  

(Jingle, your username is brown... have you been banned?!?)


----------



## Serk102 (Dec 2, 2015)

I liked the last tree ghost better.


----------



## Jake (Dec 2, 2015)

Skyfall said:


> (Jingle, your username is brown... have you been banned?!?)



No it means he soiled himself from the excitement of Christmas


----------



## Heyden (Dec 2, 2015)

Serk102 said:


> I liked the last tree ghost better.



i like Pierrot better


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 2, 2015)

once gifted, are these lights re-giftable?


----------



## device (Dec 2, 2015)

jingle's masterplan to trick ppl into buying Christmas lights so he can steal their tbt


----------



## zeoli (Dec 2, 2015)

King Dad said:


> once gifted, are these lights re-giftable?



Yeah, I accidentally sent my original one from gracelia to someone else instead of hitting the one I just bought LOL


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 2, 2015)

If they are gift only for one week, does that mean that after the week has passed we can buy them for ourselves?


----------



## Justin (Dec 2, 2015)

Oliy said:


> Yeah, I accidentally sent my original one from gracelia to someone else instead of hitting the one I just bought LOL



Just look at the checkbox, if it's not ticked then it's a new un-gifted one! 



Mega_Cabbage said:


> If they are gift only for one week, does that mean that after the week has passed we can buy them for ourselves?



Yup! We're just encouraging gifting by making everyone wait a week to get them otherwise.


----------



## Jacob (Dec 2, 2015)

How wonderful!

Thank you Murray, they look great.
I will send out a lot more when I get the TBT.

Murray Christmas-time, TBT.


----------



## piichinu (Dec 2, 2015)

Buddy said:


> How wonderful!
> 
> Thank you Murray, they look great.
> I will send out a lot more when I get the TBT.
> ...



Not in ur layout they don't


----------



## p e p p e r (Dec 2, 2015)

this is such a sweet idea!  and the collectible is adorable, i've already sent out a few <3


----------



## Serk102 (Dec 2, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> i like Pierrot better



Yeah, he definitely should have beat Clinton in 92. You win some, and you lose some though, what can I say.


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 2, 2015)

Great job Murray!!! These look Outstanding!!! Murray Lightsmas everyone!!!


----------



## pandapples (Dec 2, 2015)

All this did was remind me I have no friends Q___Q

Thank you for the lights though


----------



## seliph (Dec 2, 2015)

Dang you Murray I wanted to save my bells


----------



## Javocado (Dec 2, 2015)

It's fckn lit.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 2, 2015)

Javocado said:


> It's fckn lit.



john cena has blessed u


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 2, 2015)

pandapples said:


> All this did was remind me I have no friends Q___Q



aw, you have friends!  (we're just poverty-stricken...)


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 2, 2015)

OMG, I'm so stupid, I looked real close and just realized these suckers FLICKER!  Awesomeballs.  So cute.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 2, 2015)

The lights are lovely! Thank you Murray c:


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 2, 2015)

Just sent one out! Hopefully they, and others, enjoy their lights. \(` v `)/


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 2, 2015)

I only just found out about these after someone gifted some to me XD


----------



## sej (Dec 2, 2015)

Yay! 
Hopefully someone will gift one to me lol


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 2, 2015)

oops-- the cyprus tree on the forum background needs some holiday lights!!!


----------



## Bowie (Dec 2, 2015)

What an amazing collectible! Definitely something that would go well next to my birthstone collectibles. I doubt I'll get any, though.


----------



## Horus (Dec 2, 2015)

>Christmas Collectible
Yes!
>Christmas Lights
YES!
>Animated
*YES!!*

>But they disappear, gt rekt
****


----------



## Sap88 (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks Murray! ^^ They look so cute :3


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 2, 2015)

ehh..they look meh..sorry.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 2, 2015)

I think I just spent over 1,000 TBT Bells in under an hour just so I could give as many people as possible this beautiful collectible. This is why you save!


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 2, 2015)

I think they are adorable.


----------



## piske (Dec 2, 2015)

Oh the lights are so fun! I wish I had more TBT to get them for more people! :>


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2015)

thanks guys for the lights 

also i will probably send back and to other whenever i can get some fr treas buying done.


----------



## shunishu (Dec 2, 2015)

these are cute but why do they have to disappear after xmas?


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 2, 2015)

Adorable Christmas lights, I love them already!  (Wish they'd last though, why are they only available for a month ;n; )


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Dec 2, 2015)

The Christmas lights are so cute! I wish we could keep them longer than the month though.


----------



## Araie (Dec 2, 2015)

Wow, these are really cool!.. I should probably pick one up now..


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2015)

Shiny Spritzee said:


> The Christmas lights are so cute! I wish we could keep them longer than the month though.



ya same with the vday roses :/


----------



## SharJoY (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey Jingle, thanks for stopping by!   You should suggest to the staff that we need a smiley Santa gyroid 

Thank you Murry for the Christmas lights collectible.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 2, 2015)

They're so cute!


----------



## Araie (Dec 2, 2015)

Wait, uh.. why can't I show them..?


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 2, 2015)

Araie said:


> Wait, uh.. why can't I show them..?



They have to be gifted to you. You can't buy them for yourself.


----------



## Araie (Dec 2, 2015)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> They have to be gifted to you. You can't buy them for yourself.



Yeah, that's what I thought.. that's honestly kind of weird.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Dec 2, 2015)

I think it's unique how you have to gift them to display them! They're pretty cute, too.


----------



## Sholee (Dec 2, 2015)

oooohemmgeee!! bought some to give out but accidentally gifted some of the ones I received!! :'(((((((((((


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 2, 2015)

They are very cute, but I don't like collectibles that disappear. I would buy some if people got to keep them.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Dec 2, 2015)

They're very nice but I wish that they were permanent, it seems like a bit of a waste of tbt if they won't last forever. ><


----------



## glow (Dec 2, 2015)

Sholee said:


> oooohemmgeee!! bought some to give out but accidentally gifted some of the ones I received!! :'(((((((((((



I fear this :c I wish it told you more details in your inventory! (pls mods halp)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 2, 2015)

Happy holidays everyone!  These lights look nice!  Too bad they'll just poof away in a week.


----------



## Sholee (Dec 2, 2015)

m3ow_ said:


> I fear this :c I wish it told you more details in your inventory! (pls mods halp)



yeah it does show you which one were gifts cause the "Show Box" is checked but I didn't realize this fact until after lols


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 2, 2015)

Botari1999 said:


> They're very nice but I wish that they were permanent, it seems like a bit of a waste of tbt if they won't last forever. ><



Do you think they'll show up again next December? Or is this a one-month-only thing and then we never get them back again?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 2, 2015)

ty jingle. just like with valentine ppl can see how little friends i have


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 2, 2015)

mogyay said:


> ty jingle. just like with valentine ppl can see how little friends i have



I can be your friend


----------



## mogyay (Dec 2, 2015)

i just gifted the only one i received by accident omg

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kittyinpink87 said:


> I can be your friend



how kind hi new friend!! nice to meet you


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 2, 2015)

mogyay said:


> ty jingle. just like with valentine ppl can see how little friends i have



I checked your profile and you have 47 friends. I'd say that's pretty good!


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 2, 2015)

If the Active box is checked in your inventory, then the lights were gifted to you.

If the Active box is unchecked, then it is a set of lights that you purchased...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 2, 2015)

I just got 5! Ready to be gifted! Thx Murray!


----------



## mogyay (Dec 2, 2015)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I checked your profile and you have 47 friends. I'd say that's pretty good!



i like being dramatic though 

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> If the Active box is checked in your inventory, then the lights were gifted to you.
> 
> If the Active box is unchecked, then it is a set of lights that you purchased...



hindsight is a wonderful thing, it's ok i made aleonhart gift me back the one i sent her lmao. much like what i do with irl christmas presents..


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 2, 2015)

Thank you to Cadbberry for my lights <3


----------



## Cou (Dec 2, 2015)

ty jingle its feelin a lot like the holidays now hehe

thanks murray!!! its really cute!!!


----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 2, 2015)

Aww what cute little lights! Thank you Murray, they are wonderful <3


----------



## jiny (Dec 2, 2015)

yay i logged on to find 3 Christmas lights gifted to me c:


----------



## N e s s (Dec 2, 2015)

So are they not buyable after a while?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2015)

I'll be gifting Christmas lights randomly to people! <3 
 Hehehehe I love Christmas!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 2, 2015)

Papyrus said:


> I'll be gifting Christmas lights randomly to people! <3
> Hehehehe I love Christmas!



That's a nice gesture c: good luck!


----------



## JellyDitto (Dec 2, 2015)

Jake. said:


> No it means he *soiled* himself from the excitement of Christmas


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2015)

JellyDitto said:


>



Oh no not this again
 //is forced to be here for 10 hours


----------



## jiny (Dec 2, 2015)

JellyDitto said:


>



not this again pls


----------



## Spooky. (Dec 2, 2015)

Aw man, I went and bought one for myself only to realize after that not only do I have to gift it, it doesn't last past the end of the month. I have no friend to gift to. I'm sad now. I spent 29tbt and I don't even have cute lights to display. ;~;


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 2, 2015)

Where's the free bells?

I'll be sending some around because Wynaut?


----------



## Jake (Dec 3, 2015)

Tom said:


> Where's the free bells?
> 
> I'll be sending some around because Wynaut?



Thanks for the idea babe. When I get home I'm gonna start sending all my tbt babes 0.000000000000000000000001 tbt bells because I'm just so generous


----------



## Amyy (Dec 3, 2015)

oh these are cutee


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 3, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Thanks for the idea babe. When I get home I'm gonna start sending all my tbt babes 0.000000000000000000000001 tbt bells because I'm just so generous



Thank you for filling the void left in my heart from being trained by Jer and Jubs to look for free bell links!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2015)

Tom said:


> Thank you for filling the void left in my heart from being trained by Jer and Jubs to look for free bell links!



+1 this haha.

i love them lights i totally wish i could get more but my fr addiction lol.


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 3, 2015)

Wow! Jingle is rich!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 3, 2015)

Omg CHRISTMAS
I'm so happy but I'm late lol


----------



## KoalaKitty (Dec 3, 2015)

Question; if you buy Christmas lights before you can put them up, can you put them up if you wait until you can? I really hope so, I bought a lot to put up, but I didn't find out that I can't until now


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 3, 2015)

thank you Murray, but for some reason: the Christmas lights that I buy can't be 'active' and can only stay hidden.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 3, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> thank you Murray, but for some reason: the Christmas lights that I buy can't be 'active' and can only stay hidden.



Oh its because only gifted lights can show up.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 4, 2015)

Can we make a petition for the lights to stay FOREVER


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Dec 4, 2015)

can someone buy me some?

/ //shot


----------



## Zane (Dec 4, 2015)

StarryWolf said:


> Can we make a petition for the lights to stay FOREVER



petition for no more petitions


----------



## sej (Dec 5, 2015)

Why do they have to disappear :'(
Like this post if you want them to stay foreverrrrrrr!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 5, 2015)

Zane said:


> petition for no more petitions



There's not that many petitions doe
I've only ever seen like 4.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 5, 2015)

I petition for unlimited petitions


----------



## sej (Dec 5, 2015)

I haven't got any likes yet lol


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 5, 2015)

So. Are we having any Winter/Holiday/Christmas events this year? Did I miss the info?


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 5, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> So. Are we having any Winter/Holiday/Christmas events this year? Did I miss the info?



yes, that is why the fair was moved to the summer


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 5, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> yes, that is why the fair was moved to the summer



Sooo, we _are_ having a winter event?


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 5, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Sooo, we _are_ having a winter event?



Yes there is a winter one


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 5, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Yes there is a winter one



Yaaay! When does it start?


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 6, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Yaaay! When does it start?



I have no idea


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Yaaay! When does it start?



no one knows


----------



## Justin (Dec 6, 2015)

We're aiming for something to go up late next week. Understand that we tend to shy away from giving dates as nobody wants to give a date and then disappoint by not delivering due to any kind of delay!


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 6, 2015)

Justin said:


> We're aiming for something to go up late next week. Understand that we tend to shy away from giving dates as nobody wants to give a date and then disappoint by not delivering due to any kind of delay!



Thanks for the hint Justin!


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2015)

Justin said:


> We're aiming for something to go up late next week. Understand that we tend to shy away from giving dates as nobody wants to give a date and then disappoint by not delivering due to any kind of delay!



Thanks for the heads up, Jubs c:


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 6, 2015)

awesome!  

now who had posted that sweet "full hype-mode" animation???

- - - Post Merge - - -

ah, found it. let's do it!:


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 6, 2015)

Justin said:


> We're aiming for something to go up late next week. Understand that we tend to shy away from giving dates as nobody wants to give a date and then disappoint by not delivering due to any kind of delay!



Omg yes
By late next week you mean the 17th+ roughly? Thank god cause I go from Tuesday's to Thursday's and don't wanna miss it.


----------



## Curry (Dec 7, 2015)

Not gonna lie, I don't post much on the forum but kinda hang around behind the scenes most of the time but I just had to comment how awesome this actually is. I've always loved the idea of having something like this go on at a forum and the fact that TBT does this makes me really happy. I'll be giving out several for sure.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 7, 2015)

ClamEatsCurry said:


> Not gonna lie, I don't post much on the forum but kinda hang around behind the scenes most of the times but I just had to comment how awesome this actually is. I've always loved the idea of having something like this go on at a forum and the fact that TBT does this makes me really happy. I'll be giving out several for sure.



You are so sweet curry :3


----------



## The cub servant (Dec 7, 2015)

Aww, this is a great idea ^.^!

Except for the part that I don't have any friends >.<!


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 7, 2015)

The cub servant said:


> Aww, this is a great idea ^.^!
> 
> Except for the part that I don't have any friends >.<!



Then this is your chance to make friends


----------



## The cub servant (Dec 7, 2015)

Well then... Anybody wanna be friends? ^^'


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 7, 2015)

The cub servant said:


> Well then... Anybody wanna be friends? ^^'



I would love to be your friends


----------



## Geoni (Dec 7, 2015)

Xmas lights are a choking hazard!


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 7, 2015)

Dad said:


> Xmas lights are a choking hazard!



We are not amused.


----------



## Aali (Dec 8, 2015)

I want the lights to stay forever


----------



## Justin (Dec 8, 2015)

Christmas Lights are now available for all without gifting!


----------



## Goth (Dec 8, 2015)

Justin said:


> Christmas Lights are now available for all without gifting!



abuse of admin powers


----------



## jiny (Dec 8, 2015)

Justin said:


> Christmas Lights are now available for all without gifting!



Yay I'm very happy now


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 9, 2015)

ClamEatsCurry said:


> Not gonna lie, I don't post much on the forum but kinda hang around behind the scenes most of the time but I just had to comment how awesome this actually is. I've always loved the idea of having something like this go on at a forum and the fact that TBT does this makes me really happy. I'll be giving out several for sure.



I agree!!!! I luv that we got to only buy them to gift out the first week. I luved getting to send them to my buds!!! Christmas is about giving and I luv to give!!! So glad they did this this way!!!


----------



## Araie (Dec 12, 2015)

Oh, I didn't even know until now that they didn't have to be gifted anymore! Off to go buy one then!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 12, 2015)

*somewhat patiently waits for event* o u o


----------



## windfall (Dec 12, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> *somewhat patiently waits for event* o u o



there's gunna be an event? :O


----------



## Araie (Dec 12, 2015)

Yep! The date has been hinted, but it isn't exactly official or anything. 


Justin said:


> We're aiming for something to go up late next week. Understand that we tend to shy away from giving dates as nobody wants to give a date and then disappoint by not delivering due to any kind of delay!



Maybe today or tomorrow then.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 12, 2015)

Araie said:


> Yep! The date has been hinted, but it isn't exactly official or anything.
> 
> 
> Maybe today or tomorrow then.



he posted that on a Sunday, so he may have intended by next weekend, actually.  we were trying to figure this out on the re-stocks thread...


----------



## Cheremtasy (Dec 12, 2015)

There's going to be an event? I don't go on here much anymore lol


----------



## Araie (Dec 12, 2015)

King Dad said:


> he posted that on a Sunday, so he may have intended by next weekend, actually.  we were trying to figure this out on the re-stocks thread...



Hm, okay. But maybe not..?


----------



## mintellect (Dec 12, 2015)

Snowflakes? What're those for?


----------



## Araie (Dec 12, 2015)

Diancie Rose said:


> Snowflakes? What're those for?



To be announced, I guess. Seems like it may be used as a time of currency though, considering it's in our sidebar. Or as I have heard, like the Embers?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 13, 2015)

I AM SO EXCITED

Event to be announced soon!


----------



## piske (Dec 13, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I AM SO EXCITED
> 
> Event to be announced soon!



Where did you see that? :O


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 13, 2015)

P e o n y said:


> Where did you see that? :O



Am guessing by the part in your currency when you go the the shop. There's a snowflakes listed like eggs and embers.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 13, 2015)

P e o n y said:


> Where did you see that? :O



Well they already added snowflakes, which I am assuming will function like embers from the Summer event, so I'm hoping they'll announce the event soon!


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 13, 2015)

Justin either been working hard for the last 4 hours setting up the new event, or he really been afk and just setting us up...


----------



## sej (Dec 13, 2015)

Omg we have snowflakes 
I can't wait for the event ahhhhhh!


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 13, 2015)

I'M SO EXCITED OMFG


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 13, 2015)

eh if i miss a re-stock or something, somebody plz buy me a peach eh?


----------



## Araie (Dec 13, 2015)

King Dad said:


> eh if i miss a re-stock or something, somebody plz buy me a peach eh?



If they do, I'll try!


----------



## piske (Dec 13, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Am guessing by the part in your currency when you go the the shop. There's a snowflakes listed like eggs and embers.





The Hidden Owl said:


> Well they already added snowflakes, which I am assuming will function like embers from the Summer event, so I'm hoping they'll announce the event soon!



Ohhh haha no I noticed those RIGHT when we got them lol I thought there was a mini announcement somewhere about what the event actually was xD


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 13, 2015)

Tina is editing a post, I think it's the Christmas post :O


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 13, 2015)

The banner changed. Hyyyyype!!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 13, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> The banner changed. Hyyyyype!!



Yass


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

Come on Jingle!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 13, 2015)

Okay, we have Snowflakes, the banner changed, JUST TELL US THE EVENT ALREADY!!!!


----------



## jiny (Dec 13, 2015)

stop teasing us mods!!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 13, 2015)

So, what's the event today? (Better not be what you can only think of, which is contests)


----------



## emolga (Dec 13, 2015)

mods you're killing me


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 13, 2015)

Justin hey
Justin is viewing


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 13, 2015)

StarryWolf said:


> Justin hey
> Justin is viewing


And then he's like "PSYCH!" when he leaves it. Same goes for other mods.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 13, 2015)

Jingle looks like a potato


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 13, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Jingle looks like a potato



You look like a potato


----------



## emolga (Dec 13, 2015)

Justin's creating a thread :-0

damn it justin


----------



## Araie (Dec 13, 2015)

emolga said:


> Justin's creating a thread :-0
> 
> damn it justin


He is? That's cool. Probably the event, if I had to guess.


----------



## emolga (Dec 13, 2015)

Araie said:


> He is? That's cool. Probably the event, if I had to guess.



he was for like a minute but then stopped and i'm pretty sure he's trolling us now


----------



## Araie (Dec 13, 2015)

emolga said:


> he was for like a minute but then stopped and i'm pretty sure he's trolling us now



Maybe. Seems like something he would do.


----------



## jiny (Dec 13, 2015)

so much trolls from the mods


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 13, 2015)

Jingle flakes jingle flakes, jingle flakes of snow!!! Oh what fun, it is to wait, for our mods to say ready set GO!!!


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 13, 2015)

I need answers to a lot of things right now. The main thing being how are we supposed to keep our snowflakes from melting??


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 13, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I need answers to a lot of things right now. The main thing being how are we supposed to keep our snowflakes from melting??



Considering we don't have any


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 13, 2015)

StarryWolf said:


> Considering we don't have any



I bet they all melted already.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 13, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I bet they all melted already.



Probably
BTW
where is my banner and refs?


----------



## alesha (Dec 13, 2015)

I bet there won't be an event.
The snowflakes might be a trick

- - - Post Merge - - -

 is it april 1st?


----------



## Sap88 (Dec 13, 2015)

alesha said:


> I bet there won't be an event.
> The snowflakes might be a trick
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



The mods said there would be an event, and it is december, not april XD


----------



## alesha (Dec 13, 2015)

Yeah...just a joke
A bad one


----------



## Lancelot (Dec 13, 2015)

Y'all seem very impatient


----------



## Araie (Dec 13, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Y'all seem very impatient



Because we are.


----------



## Sap88 (Dec 13, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Y'all seem very impatient



That lineup is nearly perfect! X.x


----------



## alesha (Dec 13, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Y'all seem very impatient



They are


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 13, 2015)

I heard Jingle gave out presents? And why are the lights temporary?


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 13, 2015)

I came here to find out what the heck these snowflakes were, and from what I read, everyone's just as clueless as I am. o:
(if ever there is an event, I'm so excited for it! c: )


----------



## Araie (Dec 13, 2015)

skarmoury said:


> I came here to find out what the heck these snowflakes were, and from what I read, everyone's just as clueless as I am. o:
> (if ever there is an event, I'm so excited for it! c: )



There will be an event! The date of it is uncertain though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ACNLover10 said:


> I heard Jingle gave out presents? And why are the lights temporary?



No, and I don't know.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 13, 2015)

PLEASE OMG IM DYING AND I HAVE TO LEAVE SOON


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 13, 2015)

I've been working on stuff for the last 4 hours, came back here to check if the event was up, and nope. x.x


----------



## Araie (Dec 13, 2015)

A North Pole section has been added!


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 13, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I've been working on stuff for the last 4 hours, came back here to check if the event was up, and nope. x.x



well at least YOU accomplished something...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 13, 2015)

Araie said:


> A North Pole section has been added!



Lol I noticed that too! Eek, I can't WAIT any longer...


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 14, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Jingle looks like a potato



u 2 jav something in common lol gottem


----------



## Cheremtasy (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm confused as to how to get snowflakes? xD


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 14, 2015)

Botari1999 said:


> I'm confused as to how to get snowflakes? xD



go get one for free from the Advent Calendar thread!  enter all five contests for 8 flakes participation in each one!


----------



## Bowie (Dec 15, 2015)

I want to send one to everybody like I did with the animated collectible, but I spent way too many TBT Bells last time. I have to fight the urge of generosity.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 15, 2015)

ah but read the threads-- your generosity can earn you a special user title and user color!

also, orange gifts in the hizzouse!!!


----------

